# Spark of Hope



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Apparently, Walmart has released a new comedy clip. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> Apparently, Walmart has released a new comedy clip. Has anyone seen this?


Yes, the funniest part is the actress says "drivers get 100% of the tips".

...only problem is that there are no tips. So, its easy to get 100% of nothing. 

Hope she doesn't have to haul cases of water, large bags of dogfood and Bulk size Laundry detergent. She might realize the pay is garbage for having to move things that weigh a ton.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SinCityAngel said:


> Apparently, Walmart has released a new comedy clip. Has anyone seen this?


Thanks for sharing, that's pretty funny. Yeah!!! She made another $3.00


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This video is drier then a hooker on a Tuesday night.... just ask Tatiana.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> Apparently, Walmart has released a new comedy clip. Has anyone seen this?


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiight. 😂


----------

